# Brake Light Problems



## mofat01 (Nov 7, 2009)

1997 Nissan SE 4x4 5-speed

With my headlights turned off I have no brake lights.

If I turn headlights on, my brake lights are stuck on.

Checked fuse, its good, also changed brake light switch. Still having same issues

I'm going to try and trace the wires tomorrow for a short.

Turn Signals, reverse lights, hazards all work fine.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

Check your bulbs and your rear grounds. Look for bad bulbs, wrong bulbs, or out of place bulbs.
Good Luck


----------



## mofat01 (Nov 7, 2009)

Also noticed the 3rd brake light up top on the cab was completely out. All the bulbs in that are blown. 

Ran outta sun light. Try again tomorrow


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

mofat01 said:


> Also noticed the 3rd brake light up top on the cab was completely out. All the bulbs in that are blown.
> 
> Ran outta sun light. Try again tomorrow


Sounds like you got some wires crossed and headlights and brakes are on the same circuit. Did you do any electrical work on your car before this happened, install some equipment or make any changes to your wiring??


----------



## mofat01 (Nov 7, 2009)

Faja said:


> Sounds like you got some wires crossed and headlights and brakes are on the same circuit. Did you do any electrical work on your car before this happened, install some equipment or make any changes to your wiring??


I bought the truck a month ago. I haven't done anything to it. I honestly don't know if the brake lights ever worked since I got it. I just happened to notice lights were out when switching the cars around in the driveway the other night.

I sent an email to the previous owner to see if he had any issues with it. haven't heard back 

The previous owner did put in a CD player, I'm going to pull that out tomorrow and see how he hooked that up.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Try pulling out the fuse for the headlights and then turn the headlight switch on and see what happens to your brake lights???


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

head light switch...


----------



## mofat01 (Nov 7, 2009)

Faja said:


> Try pulling out the fuse for the headlights and then turn the headlight switch on and see what happens to your brake lights???


I pulled those fuses and the brake lights still stayed stuck on.


----------



## mofat01 (Nov 7, 2009)

zanegrey said:


> head light switch...



What is the other switch mounted on the brake pedal next to the brake light switch? I got a 5-speed manual.

Went to auto parts store no one can find it on their microfiche, I'm guessing either headlight or neutral switch?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the switch on the brake pedal is the brake light switch.. if it is not in contact with the brake mount then the light will stay on....


----------



## mofat01 (Nov 7, 2009)

zanegrey said:


> the switch on the brake pedal is the brake light switch.. if it is not in contact with the brake mount then the light will stay on....


Yea I got a new brake switch its pushed in all the way. 

There are 2 switches mounted on the brake right next to each other. The blue/white one is the brake light switch. There is also a brown/black switch that I'm not sure what its for.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

probably the clutch inhibitor switch..


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

did you get a chance to check the wiring on the CD player?


----------



## mofat01 (Nov 7, 2009)

Faja said:


> did you get a chance to check the wiring on the CD player?


yes it was put in using the wiring harness, nothing spliced or out of whack.

I unplugged CD player and turned headlights on and the brake lights still stuck on.


should the bulb inside the yellow box that I marked be the one that gets brighter when I hit brakes? That one and the bigger tail light bulb both on


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

try pressing the brake light switch on and off to see if you can get an effect..

have u or has ne 1 put a trailor harnes on it?

check the bulbs again to see if they are the proper bulbs..

a wrong bulb can transfer power to an adjacent system...


----------



## mofat01 (Nov 7, 2009)

zanegrey said:


> try pressing the brake light switch on and off to see if you can get an effect..
> 
> have u or has ne 1 put a trailor harnes on it?
> 
> ...



No trailor harness. 

Tried to manually push the switch button, no luck

Double checked bulbs I replaced, there correct


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

mofat01 said:


> No trailor harness.
> 
> Tried to manually push the switch button, no luck
> 
> Double checked bulbs I replaced, there correct


It still sounds to me like you have some wires crossed somewhere. When you turn the headlight switch, the brake light should not go on unless they are hooked up together somehow, either directly or connected to the same relay or something. Try tracing wires from the headlight back to the relay box and see if there's anything that looks out of whack!!!


----------

